# Bananas - after training?



## Foodio (Jun 26, 2001)

Hi,

I keep hearing that it's good to eat *bananas* immediately after lifting weights. Is this true? Is so, why?

Also, I do a lot of jogging, is it good to eat bananas after cardiovascular training?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 26, 2001)

Bananas are good for you.  Any time is a good time to eat them.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 26, 2001)

I add bannanas to my lo carb, lo fat, hi protein pancakes and waffles, along with some non-dairy, no refined sugar, chocolate chips. makes for a good tasting dinner


----------



## Foodio (Jun 26, 2001)

Hey,

I *freeze* my bananas and then eat them. Will doing this eliminate any of the bananas nutrition?

Also, is it ok to eat bananas as nighttime snack?

Thanks


----------



## ballast (Jun 26, 2001)

I always have two bananas in my post-workout shake because they are a good source of Potassium.I use to cramp up alot after a hard workout and was told that my sodium/potassium levels were low.since including them in my post-workout meal, I have not experienced any cramping whatsoever.

------------------
"I'm just here to kick a$$, sleep till noon"


----------



## MightyKing (Jun 26, 2001)

Baumer, sounds good. How many grams of each do your waffles have and what's the recipe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 27, 2001)

....I mix bananas in my post work out shake...together with honey..
sometimes i eat raisins....i ve read on some other topic...that fruit sugar isn t good source of simple carbs after workout,,?

------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## Foodio (Jun 27, 2001)

Hey,

How much potassium do bananas contain?
What benefits does potassium have for the body?

Foodio


----------



## Mac-10 (Jun 27, 2001)

Most people eat bananas after their weight training to help in glycogen recovery, Problem is as Twinklebell poited out they are not the best source of simple sugars to replace glycogen after a workout, I believe due to the fact that fructose is not taken up as quickly by the system as Dextrose or Maltodextrin (Plus a banana is just not a high GI carb).  I usually have a dextrose containing beverage immediately after my workout and then a protien shake with maltodextrin about a half an hour later.  Both of those will create an insulin response which can help keep cortisol levels to a minimum after weight lifting. 

Other than that, Bananas are great any other time of the day to keep potassium levels up.  And plus there yummmmy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC 

------------------
Through Knoledge We Gain!


----------



## Ginni (Jun 27, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Foodio:*
> 
> 
> How much potassium do bananas contain?
> What benefits does potassium have for the body?



Bananas, orange juice, potatoes, avocados, lima beans, cantaloupes, peaches, tomatoes, flounder, salmon, and cod all contain more than 300 mg of potassium per serving. Other good sources include chicken, meat, and various other fruits, vegetables, and fish. 

Potassium is one of the major electrolytes in your body, along with sodium and chloride. Potassium and sodium work together like a molecular seesaw: when the level of one goes up, the other goes down. All together, these three dissolved minerals play an intimate chemical role in every function of your body.


----------



## Baumer (Jun 27, 2001)

Mighty King,
I use Carbolite brand zero-carb bake mix which is made from mostly soy protein isolate, it has no carbs, no fat, 96 calories, and 24 grams of protein per scoop. I use 3 scoops to make a batch of waffles or pancakes.  Then I cut up a bannana and add slices of that and I buy non-dairy chocolate chips from the health food store, they have no refined sugar and have 4 grams of fat and 9 grams of carbs per 2 tablespoons, I usually use 1 1/2 Tbs per batch.  Lately, I've been adding a scoop of organic multigrain pancake mix to the recipe to add some carbs.  It usually makes like 6 pancakes or 2 1/2 belgian waffles.  I top it all off with a little of the Aitkens choc. syrup, and some no carb, sugar free maple syrup.  It's a great hi protein, moderate carb, lo fat meal.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Jun 27, 2001)

Good thinking Twinkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Banana's are bad post workout because they are all fructose which goes straight to liver glycogen stores and not muscle glycogen where the glucose is needed post workout.

Eat some high GI glucose.

------------------
_Complex problems have simple, easy to understand, wrong answers._


----------



## bharminder (Jun 27, 2001)

Does this go with all carbs? what kind of carbs are high GI? like pasta or oatmeal cereal..things like that?


----------



## bharminder (Jun 27, 2001)

meant does this go with all fruits.


----------



## Twinklebell (Jun 28, 2001)

well how about honey as source of simple carbs..in postworkoutshake..?

------------------
New kid on the board


----------



## Foodio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey,
*TheSupremeBeing*, you wrote...


> Banana's are bad post workout because they are all fructose which goes straight to liver glycogen stores and not muscle glycogen where the glucose is needed post workout.
> 
> Eat some high GI glucose.



What are some examples of GI gluscose?

Twinklebell,
I'm thinking that honey is not good for you. It's all sugar. You get enough sugar in your everyday consumption of food.


----------



## Mac-10 (Jun 28, 2001)

www.mendosa.com 
http://www.mendosa.com/gilists.htm 

Here you will find a complete list of carbs, Anything over 100 and preferably 150 are considered high GI carbs, good for muscle glucose!   Like I mentioned earlier....Maltodextrin and Dextrose are great cause they are both 150 on the scale. 
MAC

------------------
Through Knoledge We Gain!

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Mac-10 on 06-28-2001 at 07:13 AM]</font>


----------



## Foodio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey,

I checked out a bit of the second link.
I've never heard of *Maltose or 
Maltodextrin*, what are they?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## Mac-10 (Jun 28, 2001)

Maltodextrin is a glucose polymer that has a very high GI rating of 150 which will gives a good insulin response.  It hydrolizes rapidly to glucose in the stomach even though it is considered a complex carb.  That means it's easily digested and absorbed fast by the system.  Maltodextrin is great to use with creatine or glutamine or both as the insulin response will help get the creatine and glutaime to the muscle fast.  

Dextrose is another of these high gi carbs that is great for this purpose.   Although dextrose, I believe, is considered a simple carb!
Hope that helps!
MAC

------------------
Through Knoledge We Gain!


----------



## Foodio (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey,

So Maltose and Maltodextrin are *supplements*?

Thanks,
Foodio


----------

